# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Σύνδεση με VPN δεν μπορώ να δω κοινοχρηστο φάκελο

## jonhh

Καλησπέρα,

Συνδέομαι σε ένα VPN επιτυχώς, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δώ ένα κοινόχρηστο δίσκο που υπάρχει στο δίκτυο...

Τσέκαρα το pass vpn traffic κάτι στα properties της vpn σύνδεσης.
Επίσης το τοπικό μου δίκτυο (192.168.2.x) με το απομακρυσμένο είναι διαφορετικο (192.168.0.x) 

Η VPN σύνδεση είναι L2TP και η VPN ρύθμιση στο απομακρυσμένο δίκτυο είναι με mikrotik. Οι χρήστες με windows δουλεύουν κανονικά με VPN... Οι mac users έχουν θέμα...

Κάποια ιδέα γιατί γίνεται αυτό?

- - - Updated - - -

οκ ευτυχώς ένας φίλος με έσωσε...

https://interworks.com/blog/jpoehls/...ction-mac-os-x

----------

